# Chuyên bán lẻ giá sỉ máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FBFC125DVM9 inverter chất lượng cao



## haichaukindoanh (15 Tháng hai 2022)

Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin 5 hp FBFC125DVM9 chính hãng chất lượng cao, giá rẻ khai xuân đầu năm cho khách hàng mua trực tiếp tại kho Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu.







Model máy : FBFC125DVM9/RZFC125DY1
Thương hiệu : Daikin
Nơi sản xuất : Việt Nam/Thái Lan
Bảo hành : 01 năm máy, 05 năm máy nén
Công suất : 42.700 Btu/ 12.5 kW/ 5 HP
Công nghệ inverter : Có

Linh hoạt trong lắp đặt

Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FBFC125DVM9 sở hữu nhiều tính năng hiện đại, có thiết kế mỏng hơn làm tăng tính linh hoạt trong lắp đặt.

Công nghệ inverter

Những dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió mới của Daikin sử dụng công nghệ inverter giúp giảm mức năng lượng tiêu thụ trong suốt quá trình làm lạnh. Hệ thống inverter tiêu thụ ít điện hơn nhờ khả năng điều chỉnh công suất linh hoạt theo mức tải. Khi không có sự dao động nhiệt do điều hòa bật/tắt liên tục thì nhiệt độ cài đặt được duy trì, đảm bảo tiết kiệm năng lượng hiệu quả.

Điều khiển luồng gió thông minh

- Các dàn lạnh đều cung cấp chế độ gió 3 bước điều khiển lưu lượng gió.

- Đảm bảo sự thoải mái nhờ chế độ lưu lượng gió "Tự động" phù hợp với mức tải.

- Thuận tiện cho các trần nhà cao và không gian rộng với khoảng cách thổi xa.

Hoạt động bền bỉ

Công nghệ Microchannel tận dụng lợi ích trao đổi nhiệt của nhôm giúp máy có hiệu suất trao đổi nhiệt cao hơn. Bên cạnh đó, dàn trao đổi nhiệt dòng điều hòa được trang bị công nghệ chống ăn mòn. Dàn nóng được phủ lớp bảo vệ giúp ngăn chặn các vấn đề do độ ẩm và bụi bẩn trong không khí gây ra.



► Khách hàng cần đặt mua và tư vấn sản phẩm máy lạnh phù hợp từng diện tích sử dụng với giá ưu đãi theo số lượng vào từng thời điểm. Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn nhiệt tình và nhanh nhất :

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm : 02822007099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau*


----------



## baoveanhninh24h (15 Tháng hai 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------



## baoveanhninh24h (17 Tháng hai 2022)

BẢO VỆ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP AN NINH 24H là DN tiên phong ứng dụng các công nghệ an ninh tiên tiến vào lĩnh vực dịch vụ bảo vệ tại TPHCM cũng như trên Toàn Quốc. Tel: 0911666769 - Web: Baoveanninh24h.net


----------

